# Saturday and Sunday hunt



## GA squirrel dogs (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## pine floor (Jan 30, 2017)

Nice hunt GSD.. Looms like some fun.

PF


----------



## RJR (Jan 30, 2017)

Congrats on 2 great hunts!


----------



## Doug B. (Jan 31, 2017)

Great hunts! The dogs look pleased


----------



## sljones (Jan 31, 2017)

Good hunts. Thanks for sharing.


----------

